# Remembering 9-11



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2020)

I hope that everyone had a moment to stop and think about the terrible disaster 19 years ago and how we lost so many in such a sad and tragic way.  From those that lost their lives in the towers,  to the ones at the Pentagon,  to the ones in the Pennsylvania field and the bravery they showed trying to save the plane;  to the first responders and police and everyday citizens that pitched in to try to save others ... we need to always remember the evil that was inflicted on our country and our fellow Americans. 
I think of it often, and realize that we are in dire need to reaffirm what our country means to each one of us, that we have differences but in the end we are Americans first... and that we have to protect what our forefathers fought for in creating this country. 

To those that perished, I offer my humble thanks and sorrow for the families loss.  To those that helped to save others in any way, I offer my humble thanks for your efforts and appreciation of your dedication to serving your fellow man. 

GOD BLESS THE USA.


----------

